

Watch and share the #superbowl thru people's eyes (Vine) - romaincointepas
http://vinetu.be/#superbowl

======
romaincointepas
You can also easily embed it using :

<iframe id="iframe" src="<http://vinetu.be/embed.html#superbowl>
frameBorder="0" width="480px" height="480px"></iframe>

(Other hashtags are supported)

